# Was hilft gegen Viehzeug im Helm?



## Frostfalke (7. April 2018)

Aloha,

so sehr ich mich über das Sommerwetter freue, bei meiner Seerunde heute, habe ich andauernd Viehzeug durch die Lüftungsschlitze im Helm bekommen. Ich glaube, ich habe heute mehr Insekten gekillt als der Bauer nebenan mit dem Glyphosat ;o). Was macht Ihr dagegen? Gibts da irgendwas zum Drüberkleben? Quasi "Tesa Fliegengitter Bike" ;o).

Sonnige Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Bener (7. April 2018)

Lass dir nen Bart wachsen, dann hast du die insekten auch dort. 

Leider heben sich diese nicht gegenseitig auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (7. April 2018)

Es gibt Helme, die haben ein Fliegengitter in den Lüftungsschlitzen 

Kannst ja ein Fliegengitter ausm Norma für 2,99 kaufen, zurechtschneiden und reinkleben.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. April 2018)

Schmetterlinge flattern mir immer vors Rad.
Was kann ich dagegen tun ?


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

Samstagabend gibts hier immer besunders lustige Kommentare. Liegt sicher an der Sportschau & am  - . Mich hats heute einfach genervt, dass ich mir aller 2 km den Helm runternehmen muss, weil es am Kopf krabbelt. Ich habe nun einmal keine Haare mehr da oben. Früher hatte ich das Problem auch nicht... . Was ich mich frage: Wenn es fertige Helme mit Fliegengitter gibt (was meist billige Teile sind), gibts nicht etwas, was keine Bastellösung mit Kleben ist? Irgendwelche Einsätze?


----------



## Basti138 (8. April 2018)

Die ultimative Lösung für dein Insektenproblem:
Zieh dir einfach ne MC Donalds Tüte übern Kopf


----------



## Dämon__ (8. April 2018)

Jetzt bin ich aber Buff


----------



## ilten (8. April 2018)

Was ich mich frage: Wenn es fertige Helme mit Fliegengitter gibt (was meist billige Teile sind), gibts nicht etwas, was keine Bastellösung mit Kleben ist? Irgendwelche Einsätze?[/QUOTE]

Wenn Du meinst, es gibt genug Käufer, die statt 1,5qm Insektennetz für 2,99 zu kaufen und 5min zu Basteln, eine Enduro Spezial fertig Lösung für 29,90 kaufen, dann mach das doch. Du wirst reich!!!
Damit das keine "Bastellösung" ist, musst Du natürlich für jedes am Markt befindliche Helmmodell exact lasergeschnittene patches haben. Mit total tollem Kleber. Und eine beeindruckende Retailverpackung. Hol Dir auch ein paar Red Bull Athleten an Bord. Für die Werbung.
Ich warte jetzt gespannt, was draus wird. Das da vor Dir noch keiner drauf gekommen ist????


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

Es ging mir eher darum, dass man ja auf Helme nichts kleben darf, da es ggf. die Struktur schwächt. Was passiert also wohl, wenn man in jeden Schlitz was klebt? Gut, man kann Uhu Por benutzen usw. aber die meisten haltbaren, lösungsmittelfreien Kleber (Auch Uhu por) sind beidseitige Kontaktkleber. Wird also wohl nicht halten, weil man so kein Kontaktkleben kann. Greift man zum lösungsmittelhaltigen Kleber, gefährdet man sich ggf. Natürlich glaube ich auch nicht dran, dass auf einem Aufkleber genug Leim ist, um irgendwas zu schwächen, wenn ich aber so viel Kleber verwende, sieht es eventuell anders aus. Hat also nichts mit Faulheit zu tun. 

Auch denke ich, dass man ggf. mit einem Federdraht und einem Netz Patches herstellen könnte, die universal in Lüftungen passen. Deshalb hatte ich gefragt... .


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. April 2018)

Fahr doch durch ein Spinnennetz, das hält dir lästige Insekten vom Leib.


----------



## Basti138 (8. April 2018)

Und nimm die Spinne mit, die frisst alles auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (8. April 2018)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber Buff



Bist du dem Link mal gefolgt? Ich fahr im Sommer auch immer mit Buff, hab zwar genug Haare, aber hilft auch gegen Schweißtropfen. Gib es glaube ich mittlerweile sogar mit extra Insektschutz. Aber das Tuch ansich hält ja auf jeden Fall die Krabbler von der Kopfhaut weg.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (8. April 2018)

War schon Moppedhelm?


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Bist du dem Link mal gefolgt? Ich fahr im Sommer auch immer mit Buff, hab zwar genug Haare, aber hilft auch gegen Schweißtropfen. Gib es glaube ich mittlerweile sogar mit extra Insektschutz. Aber das Tuch ansich hält ja auf jeden Fall die Krabbler von der Kopfhaut weg.



Ja bin ich gefolgt. So ein Ding habe ich für den Übergang als Atemschutz. Das ziehst Du dann als Schlauchmütze über? Das wäre ja echt eine Idee, ohne den Helm zu verhunzen ;o). Das wird auch nicht zu warm?


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

Ihr Lieben,

ich vertrage ja viel Spaß und lasse mich auch gern mal auf die Schippe nehmen. Ich sehe auch ein, dass ein paar von Euch das Problem für absolut lächerlich halten. Wenn ich irgendwo in den Bergen im Wald biken würde, wo es weniger Viehzeug gäbe und ich dichte Haare hätte, dann würde ich da auch drüber lachen.

Nun aber fahren meine Glatze und ich hier im Flachland an Seen (ehemalige Tagebaulöcher). Hier fährt man am frühen Abend durch dichte Schwärme von Mücken, Fliegen usw. Auch Bremsen, Wespen und Co. sind hier massiv vertreten. Das hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass man die Powerriegel spart. Einfach Mund auf und schon ist die kostenlose Proteinquelle verfügbar ;o). Aber im Ernst: Kleine Viecher sind nur lästig, wenn was Großes kommt, gibt’s dann sowas hier: https://fotos.rennrad-news.de/photos/view/16504 (nicht mein Kopf zum Glück ;o) ). Auf dem Rennrad fahren wir hier alle geschlossene Aerohelme mit Visier von Giro. Da hat man das Problem nicht. Mit meinem neuen MTB-Helm (Giro Montaro Mips https://www.bike-components.de/de/Giro/Montaro-MIPS-Helm-p46576/ ) mit seinen vielen Lüftungsschlitzen eben schon. Ich habe auch keinerlei Lust zu warten, bis ich mal ein Vieh mit großem Stachel einfange und gestochen werde. Deshalb die Bitte: Neben den Frotzeleien auch noch mitdenken, wie man das Problem sinnvoll lösen kann. 

Basteln ist dabei kein Ding, nur eben ohne lösungsmittelhaltigen Leim, damit die Helmstabilität nicht angegriffen wird.

Sonnige Grüße

Christoph


----------



## bMerry (8. April 2018)

Nimm nen Buff. 
Ich fahre nie ohne - im Winter Merino, sonst dünne Baumwolle. Damit bleibt auch das Innenleben des Helms bei schweisstreibenden Aufstiegen frisch  und keine Tropfspuren durch die Mascara  es gibt von Buff und anderen Herstellern auch kleine „Kopftücher“ zum hinten binden für unter den Helm oder Sonne....

Have fun
bMerry


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

Okay, bei 2 Tips zum Buff werde ich das definitiv mal ausprobieren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (8. April 2018)

Warum kaufst du nicht einfach einen Helm mit Netz?

Alpina Mythos zB.
Oder sind 80€ für dich zu sehr "billig Teil"?
Gibt sicher noch zig andere...


----------



## Frostfalke (8. April 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du nicht einfach einen Helm mit Netz?
> 
> Alpina Mythos zB.
> Oder sind 80€ für dich zu sehr "billig Teil"?
> Gibt sicher noch zig andere...



Weil ich gerade eine gut sitzenden Helm gekauft habe ;o). Leider habe ich da nicht an das Viehzeug gedacht. Mein Fehler, aber deswegen würde ich jetzt keinen neuen Helm kaufen... .


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. April 2018)

Aber ernsthaft, ich kenne das auch, es krabbelt im Helm total unangenehm.. was ich jedoch schlimmer finde sind Viecher in den Augen


----------



## HeikeK (8. April 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> ziehst Du dann als Schlauchmütze über? Das wäre ja echt eine Idee, ohne den Helm zu verhunzen ;o). Das wird auch nicht zu warm?


Genau, einfach (nicht doppelt) über den Kopf ziehen. Beim Kauf drauf achten, dass du einen für den Sommer kaufst, auf den Packungen steht immer drauf für welche Temperatur dieser Buff empfohlen wird. Mir ist damit nicht zu warm.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (8. April 2018)

sowas ?


----------



## Grossvater (8. April 2018)

https://www.bienen-meier.ch/ki/Schleier-und-Huete-437.html
Einfach drüber über deine gut sitzende Neuanschaffung und fertig.

Ansonsten käme von mir auch der Tipp mit Buff oder Bandana 


P.S. Sich Bienen Meier zu nennen ist ja schon auch ne geile Nummer 

Erinnnert mich daran
http://static.nichtlustig.de/toondb/010528.html


----------

